# young hen yellow



## marwan (Oct 6, 2012)

hi groups
2012 yellow hen

marwan
from
dubai


----------



## mr.pigey (Oct 30, 2012)

now that is a mega afro! LOL!


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

nice nice nice


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

yep nice fro


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice.
What about a pic to see her face?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jacobins don't have pretty faces Dima, Hence the hood. Lol


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

How hard is it to take care of the hood ?or do the birds do all the work?


----------



## Guido Madrusan (Nov 26, 2012)

*Yellow hen.*

Very nice my friend!!


----------



## bocausg (Apr 11, 2013)

marwan said:


> hi groups
> 2012 yellow hen
> 
> marwan
> ...


yellow young hen very nice


----------

